# Host1Plus.com – VPS Prices Cut by 30%



## Aurimas (Aug 3, 2016)

Host1Plus is an international hosting provider, offering a range of services from web, VPS and reseller hosting to domain name registration and SSL certificates. The values Host1Plus owns today – reliability, tolerance, partnership - were rooted by our customers over the years of successful collaboration. Our team strives to ensure immaculate network stability, solid server reliability and excellent customer care.


Host1Plus.com is offering high quality Shared and VPS hosting services with a great discount!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*CURRENT SPECIAL OFFERS FOR YOU!*


*VPS Hosting*


We have initiated a major cut-down on VPS hosting prices starting *Silver* plan. VPS hosting plan prices are cut accordingly:
 
Silver: *-32%*
Gold: *-32%*
Platinum: *-30%*
Diamond: *-19%*
 
These changes are expected to improve customer experience and broaden the range of activities that a VPS hosting user may perform in his environment.
 
In addition, we also increased the discount amount for longer billing cycles. Opt-in for a 6, 12 or 24 month billing cycle and save up to *-20%*! (Previously – 11%)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If you would like to make a custom order or would like to receive a professional consultation regarding our services, contact our sales team via online sales chat on our website or contact us by email at [email protected].  
 
We provide 24/7 technical assistance in English and Portuguese via support ticket system at [email protected]. Our technical support service is divided into three levels in accordance to the complexity of your issue. Find out more about our support options *here**.* We are always ready to help!​

*We are trusted by thousands of clients to deliver them high quality and performance web hosting with superb customer support! You can find our client reviews **here**.*​

*VPS hosting locations:*
USA (Los Angeles, Chicago), Germany (Frankfurt), Brazil (Sao Paulo) and South Africa (Johannesburg).​

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*All our hosting packages:*​

Web Hosting: http://www.host1plus.com/web-hosting
VPS Hosting: http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting 
Reseller hosting: http://www.host1plus.com/reseller-hosting 
-----------------------------------------------------------------​

*Accepted Forms of Payment: *
PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Boleto, Alipay, Bitcoin, Ebanx, Paysera.​


*VPS HOSTING PLANS*​

*All our VPS packages come with:*​

•    OpenVZ virtualization
•    Popular Linux OS distros (Centos, Ubuntu, Debian, Suse, Fedora)
•    Up to 32 IPv4 addresses ($2.00 each)
•    IPv6 support
•    2 free backups
•    RAID data storage
•    Powerful Intel Xeon processors
•    500 Mbps uplink
•    SSD caching
•    Integrated DNS management
•    rDNS configuration
•    Full root access
•    Live stats​

You can increase your VPS hosting plan resources (CPU, RAM, Disk space, Bandwidth, Dedicated IP's) at your Client Area anytime.​

*Amber*
0.5 Core
RAM: 256 MB
Disk: 20 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 500 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1
*Quarterly:* $5.70
*Semi-Annually:* $10.80
*Annually:* $20.40​

Order Now​

*Bronze*
1 Core
RAM: 768 MB
Disk: 60 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 1000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1
*Quarterly:* $14.24
*Semi-Annually:* $27.00
*Annually:* $51.00​

Order Now​

*Silver*
2 Cores
RAM: 2048 MB
Disk: 80 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 2000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1
*Quarterly:* $28.49 (Previously $42.78)
*Semi-Annually:* $54.00 (Previously $83.00)
*Annually:* $102.00 (Previously $161.02)​

Order Now​

*Gold*
4 Cores
RAM: 4096 MB
Disk: 200 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 3000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1
*Quarterly:* $68.98 (Previously $85.27)
*Semi-Annually:* $130.68 (Previously $165.42)
*Annually:* $246.84 (Previously $320.92)​

Order Now​

*Platinum*
6 Cores
RAM: 8192 MB
Disk: 500 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 7000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1
*Quarterly:* $155.19 (Previously $187.70)
*Semi-Annually:* $294.03 (Previously $364.13)
*Annually:* $555.39 (Previously $706.41)​

Order Now​

*Diamond*
8 Cores
RAM: 16384 MB
Disk: 1000 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 12000 GB
Free Dedicated IP: 1
*Quarterly:* $293.13 (Previously $305.55)
*Semi-Annually:* $555.39 (Previously $592.77)
*Annually:* $1049.07 (Previously $1149.97)​

Order Now​

*Have any questions?*
Email us at [email protected] or chat with us at our live sales chat.​

*You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.*
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/Host1Plus 
Twitter - http://www.twitter.com/Host1Plus 
Google+ - https://plus.google.com/+Host1Plus​


----------

